# Thinking of making one more run this year!



## twentynine (Jul 11, 2012)

As the days get shorter the hens are laying a little less. I guess I could put together a 40 egg hatch. Start them maybe like October 8th or 9th. Any later than that they are going to interfere with deer hunting season.


Hatch of September 21, all RIRs are sold, all BSL pullets are sold.

What's remaining are the 21 BSL cockerals. And I am positive I can sell them for $5 each, if I brood them to 5 or 6 weeks. Not even going to calculate cost/profit but I garauntee no body can get rich selling them like that. That's also why I need to delay the next hatch, so I can make sure my brooder is available.

I really like hatching chickens this time of year, the timing is just right for them to begin laying in spring. With our moderate south La winter, it's not complicated to brood them. Not like we are in the snow belt.

Pretty much decided I'm going to go for it.


----------



## oakwood (Aug 21, 2012)

Sounds a great idea


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Go for it! We're all here to back you up!


----------



## twentynine (Jul 11, 2012)

Yep! I'm starting to count days on my fingers so I can figure the earliest available date the brooder will be available to recieve a new hatch.

I agreed to brood 7 of the 9/26 BSL pullets until 6 weeks. That makes delivery date on them 11/2 or their abouts. I could possibly tranfer them to the tractor that Mitt and Romney now occupy. Moving Mitt and Romney into one of my available subruns. 

All this figuring has my head hurting, it all come down to I need another brooder and another tractor.

Looks like I am going to aim for a set date of 10/7 or 10/8.

Hatch date 10/28 or 29.

Going for BSLs and RIRs again, figure with the fall slow down 36 to 48 eggs set.


----------

